# how long does emulsion last



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

if it has not yet been sensitized should i put it in the fridge to keep it good longer cause i still haven't run out of my last batch yet


----------



## screamokickkid (Apr 15, 2008)

hey brandon, well i'm not completely sure on unsensitized emulsion but I DO know that sensitized emulsion can last 3 months at room temperature and 6 months with good refrigeration. So i assume that perhaps unsensitized would last nearly 9 months to a year. 
Hope this is helpful


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea that was very helpfull thanks a ton


----------

